# horse



## selters

I've noticed that the word for "horse" is very different in all of the languages I have some kind of knowledge of. How many variations are there really?

Norwegian: hest
German: Pferd
English: horse
French: cheval
Latin: equus
Spanish: caballo


----------



## Outsider

selters said:


> Norwegian: hest
> German: Pferd
> English: horse
> French: cheval
> Latin: equus
> Spanish: caballo


The Spanish and French names are actually related, believe it or not. From Vulgar Latin _caballus_.


----------



## DrWatson

Hi,

Finnish: hevonen
Swedish: häst
Arabic: حصان [ħiṣān]


----------



## GoranBcn

*Catalan:* cavall
*Croatian/Serbian:* konj


----------



## amikama

Hebrew: *סוס* (_sus_)


----------



## Manuel_M

In Maltese: *żiemel* (pronounced zee-mel)


----------



## Mutichou

In Italian: cavallo.
In Chinese: 馬/马 (mǎ)


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish:* at
*Dutch: *paard
*Esperanto:* ĉevalo


----------



## MissPrudish

*Greek:* άλογο (alogo)


----------



## robbie_SWE

Romanian: 

*cal *= derived from Latin. _caballus_

 robbie


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Russian: лошадь
 Estonian: hobune
 Latvian: zirgs
 Ukrainian:кінь


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Irish Gaelic: capall
Welsh: march
Icelandic: hestur
Faroese: hestur


----------



## Flaminius

Mutichou said:


> In Chinese: 馬/马 (mǎ)


which was imported as
*Japanese:*
馬 (uma).

*Sanskrit:*
aśva


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Bahasa Indonesia: kuda
Nepali: चढ्नु


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Ingush: gour
Chechen: govr, din
Karachaevo-Balkar: at
Ossetic: бæх


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Turkmen:at
Azeri: at
Farsi: ab 
​


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Hi everybody,
I might be wrong, but I am pretty sure that in Persian:
*Horse* = *Asb / اسب*

It was interesting seeing that in Sanskrit it's *Aśba. *A good proof of the validity of Indoeuropean roots.... 
----------------
Changing language, in Occitan *horse* = *shibau. *Sh is pronounced as in English, or as in French Ch.......knowing this makes it easier to see that cheval and shibau are in fact very similar, and both come form vulgar Latin *caballus*.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Setwale_Charm said:


> Turkmen: at
> Azeri: at


Cool! Setwale_Charm, do you know what they call horse in Gagauz and Uzbek as well?


----------



## ireney

MissPrudish said:


> *Greek:* άλογο (alogo)




Just adding to MissPrudish's post: In ancient Greek the word for horse was "ἵππος" (hippos). It is used in Greek in 90% percent of words related with horses but rarely -if ever- for horses themselves.

The word "άλογο" means "the one that has no logic" and has an interesting (to me) story concerning its use to denote "horse". Other words meaning "horse" exist but are nowadays used mostly in literature only (φαρί, άτι)


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Chazzwozzer said:


> Cool! Setwale_Charm, do you know what they call horse in Gagauz and Uzbek as well?


 

In Uzbek, it is Ot. 
In Uyghur - At. 
in Kazakh - арг`ымак,


Sorry, I do not know anything about Gagauz.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

DrLindenbrock said:


> Hi everybody,
> I might be wrong, but I am pretty sure that in Persian:
> *Horse* = *Asb / اسب*
> 
> It was interesting seeing that in Sanskrit it's *Aśba. *A good proof of the validity of Indoeuropean roots....
> ----------------
> Changing language, in Occitan *horse* = *shibau. *Sh is pronounced as in English, or as in French Ch.......knowing this makes it easier to see that cheval and shibau are in fact very similar, and both come form vulgar Latin *caballus*.


 
Yes, you are quite right. Culpa mea, I just carelessly omitted s.


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: cavalo.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Polish:koń
  Czech:kůň
  Slovak: kôň


----------



## Bienvenidos

Persian/Farsi: uhsp (ahsp)

Pashto: uhss (aass)


----------



## MinaDidi

Setwale_Charm said:


> Bahasa Indonesia: kuda
> Nepali: चढ्नु


 
It could be that it's just showing up funny, but the Nepali here seems to read "चढ्नु"= "caḍhnu." If so, the meaning of this verb is "to climb." I believe that for "horse" it should be 

Nepali: घोडा


----------



## macta123

Hindi : घोडा (KhoDa )
Malayalam : Kuthira


----------



## deine

Lithuanian: 

arklys OR žirgas


----------



## doman

_Vietnamese:_
_- con ngựa_
_- con nghẽo (a bad horse)_
_- mã_


----------



## kios_01

In Tagalog:

*horse = kabayo*

Obviously derived from Spanish.


----------



## Mac_Linguist

*Macedonian:* коњ (_konj_)
*Bulgarian:* кон (_kon_)


----------



## yujuju

*Basque:* zaldi


----------



## MinaDidi

macta123 said:


> Hindi : घोडा (KhoDa )
> Malayalam : Kuthira


 
Sorry, not to nitpick this whole "horse" situation...and far be it from me to quibble with a native speaker, but I believe the English transliteration for the Devanagari script above (used for the Hindi) is Khoda ghoDaa. I can't be sure if perhaps it is pronounced differently in some parts of India, but I can tell you that for my Nepali version of this same word above, spelled the same in the script, it is most certainly transliterated "ghoDaa." Please forgive my lack of transliteration above...an oversight.


----------



## 0King2Of0Yesterday

*Gujarati* - ઘોડું (GhoDu)


----------



## jana.bo99

Slovenian:  Konj


----------



## Benvindo

Portuguese: cavalo (male), égua (female), both from Latin.
BV


----------



## Viperski

Polish - _"koń"_


----------



## OldAvatar

robbie_SWE said:


> Romanian:
> 
> *cal *= derived from Latin. _caballus_
> 
> robbie



That's a male horse. But there are a few other terms related with horses.
A female horse = _iapă_
A stallion = _armăsar_
A horse's cub = _mânz_
A horse in a very bad condition = _mârţoagă _


----------



## xeneize

In *Sardinian*

_male horse_ = caddu/cuaddu
_female_ = ebba/egua

All from latin, the first with the typical _cacuminal d._
As for the females ones, notice, respectively, the similarity with Romanian (north Sardinian *ebba*, Romanian *iapă*) and Spanish/Portugues/Catalan (south Sardinian *egua*, Spanish *yegua*, Catalan and Portugues *egua*).

In *Gallurese* (Corso-Sardinian variety):
_male_ = caaddu
_female_ = ebba


----------



## dudasd

In Gipsy language:
*gras *(with variations)


----------



## MarX

In Indonesian:

*kuda*


----------



## kusurija

deine said:


> Lithuanian:
> 
> arklys OR žirgas


 
A female horse = kumelė
A horse in a very bad condition = kuinas (a little bit similar to Czech kůň and some other slavic languages too).
Look also in multilingual glossaries ( http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=692313 )


----------



## Nizo

Setwale_Charm said:


> In Uzbek, it is Ot.
> In Uyghur - At.
> in Kazakh - арг`ымак,
> 
> 
> Sorry, I do not know anything about Gagauz.


 
It is also *at* in the other Turkic languages Turkish, Azeri, Turkmen, Tatar, Kazakh, Kyrgyz, and Sakha/Yakut.  In Uzbek, it is *ot* and in Chuvash, it is *ut*.


----------



## Lovely Korean

Hi, This is Lovely Korean. 

This is my reply about 'All languages:horse' for you.

Korean: '말' (pronunciation:'mal')

Chinese:'马'  (pro:'ma' 3 sheng)

Japanese:'うま' (pro:'u ma')

thank you for read these!


----------



## Lingvisten

Danish:

Horse: hest
Mare: hoppe
Stalion: hingst
Foal: føl
Gelding: vallak
A young horse 1-2 years: plag
A horse in a very bad kondition: øg


----------



## Mikey_69

English:            horse
Spanish:          caballo
Portuguese:      cavalo
French:            cheval
Italian:            cavallo
Tagalog:          kabayo


----------



## shannenms

DrLindenbrock said:


> Hi everybody,
> I might be wrong, but I am pretty sure that in Persian:
> *Horse* = *Asb / اسب*
> 
> It was interesting seeing that in Sanskrit it's *Aśba. *A good proof of the validity of Indoeuropean roots....
> ----------------
> Changing language, in Occitan *horse* = *shibau. *Sh is pronounced as in English, or as in French Ch.......knowing this makes it easier to see that cheval and shibau are in fact very similar, and both come form vulgar Latin *caballus*.


 
In Persian it is Asb from ancient Persian Aspa which is cognate with Sanskrit Asba


----------



## Setwale_Charm

* Lak:*

Чву


----------



## Kanes

Bulgarian:

kon - horse
kobila - female horse


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Kanes said:


> Bulgarian:
> 
> kon - horse
> kobila - female horse


 
So which is used most often for generally denoting a horse?


----------



## Kanes

kon, masculine of course =D


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Kanes said:


> kon, masculine of course =D


 
Why, of course? ) In Russian the feminine form is used for a "general" horse ))


----------



## Kanes

How is it on Russian, didnt see it above. 

Well I guess it stuck as something masculine cos of historic role or something...


----------



## Mahaodeh

DrWatson said:


> Arabic: حصان [ħiṣān]


 
Just to elaborate:

Hisaan is a male horse pl. aHsina أحصنة

faras فرس is a female horse, plural afraas أفراس

muhr مهر is a poney, plural muhuur مهور

A general plural is khail خيل and the plural of the plural is khuyool خيول


----------



## Encolpius

dudasd said:


> In Gipsy language:
> *gras *(with variations)


 

Interesting. In Central Europe Romas use *gras* too.


----------



## Encolpius

in Hungarian: *ló* (just like the English law )


----------



## bb3ca201

Scottish Gaelic:

an t-each (plural, na h-eich)


----------



## mcibor

Other horses in Polish:

Ogier - stallion
Wałach - gelded horse
Kobyla / Klacz - female horse
źrebię / źrebak - colt (child horse)
kucyk - pony


----------

